# help with lid on bio cube lookalike



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey there gang i have a 29 gallon look alike to a bio cube its a wave pro .
it has t5 lighting and 4 bulbs 24 in ,it has a set of moon lights .
out of the 4 t5s one does not work when i put in another bulb it wont work if i remove one bulb from the other 3 and place it in the one that is not working it will work not as bright but does work . any ideas ??? ballyst possibly how do i test if its the ballyst , can anyone help 
now the moon lights that dont work i am assuming that there is a break in the connection somewhere or needs new leds . leds dont usually burn out looks like a pretty simple circuit on the leds two wires from the switch to each of the led bulbs .i will remove them next week and see what i can do with them , just looking for some ideas to help me out or any mods anybody would reccomend
thanks 
tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pics*

here are some pics


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

What I remember this guy did rewiring.

This is from his tread:

*"Unfortunately, it only has 1 cord for all 3 switches. I only need one more cord so I can start wiring"*
http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7073

Bay the way, Very nice setup 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lighting*

thanks sig kinda neat to see the tank from the original owner , still kinda vague on what he did , not exactly sure what he did , i know it has two ballysts id be happy to replace the two ballysts with something with a little more punch to make the corals and stuff grow , any ideas from th eforum would be appreciated 
thanks 
tom


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

throw lid out and buy this one

http://www.goreef.com/Reef-Brite-Compact-LED-Fixture-24.html

you can read reviews here

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=26214

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lighting*

i may go that route sig but for now i want to try to make this lid work 
so where do u guys get your ballysts for your tanks 
the ballysts that i have says anywhere from 
2 - 18w 
2-24w
2- 26w 
2 -32w
2-36w
2- 42w 
any places that u guys deal with woudl be greatly appreciated 
thanks 
tom


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Tom,

I afraid that with more lights you will get heat problems.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lights*

yes i am aware of that , i just want to fix the one bulb , and i usually on hot days , crack the lid open so it gets some ventilation


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lighting*

i am having a hell of a time trying to find a ballyst to fit in the hood of this lid 
the only ones i can get are double the size of the original ballyst 
anyone have any ideas 
cheers 
tom


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*lighting*

since i am having a hell of a time locating a ballyst for this lid i have picked up a spare hood assmbly but the only diff with this hood is it has 2 fans ,they work 
and two compact flourecents , now my hood is in better shape ,what is the diff from 2 t5 bulbs to 1 compact flourescent , any ideas what i can probly do is move over both compacts and remove the t5s out of my hood and will work 
with some slight mods , anyways would appreciate any input , i purchased a t5 bulb from big als and it was 20.00 have never priced compacts before and i would need 2 of them to put in this . 
thanks 
tom


----------

